# that time again...maple lake campgrounds!



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

*that time again...new campground this year*

*DO NOT SHOW UP TO MAPLE LAKE!
maple lake is permenantly closed. This year it's being held at Cedar Creek in Bayville nj. *


Cut off for reservations and refunds is the 11th!!

ali-fest.com
official website

facebook group
^i hope that link works as I'm updating this on my phone. Also, it's a closed group, you you need to request to be added 

facebook event page

*It's that time*!
We are in the eighth year for this. Wow! I'm so pumped. I've met so many people from doing this. 

The price this year will be **40$ per person, for the weekend, not per car, not per site.
This price includes three days, two nights (Friday through Sunday) and the price of food/booze for Saturday night. Plus, everyone gets stickers this year! (thanks jvon! Just, please, don't go around waking everyone up this year!)

As usual, please feel free to bring your own alcohol, food, and/or party favors, but remember, sharing is caring!
Once again, I am trying to only accepting payments via Paypal. I really like not having to deal with all that cash. You have until Friday July 11th to back out and get a refund. After that, I’m sorry, but I won’t be able to give you a refund. Those who have been coming the past 7 years understand, so I hope the rest of you will too.

If you don’t have Paypal, and don’t know someone who does, then please pm me and I’m sure we can work something out.

PLEASE include your real and vortex name (if you have one) plus your number of guests when sending your payment.

ex: ali (chupecabra) +1

SEND YOUR PAYPAL AS GIFT/FRIEND OR FAMILY!

The camp sites are, I guess in all actuality, an island, in the stream of the campground.
Visit the site below to check it out:
http://cedarcreeknj.com

Address for the campground:

1052 Atlantic City Blvd
Bayville, NJ
08721

Contact me if you have any questions.
Veterans to this gtg, please post up your pics to intrigue others.
And please remember that behavior is clutch! We want to be able to go back year after year! Also, I'm not afraid to get you to stfu if you're out of line. 
Thanks everyone!!!

**Please note that even if you are coming on saturday afternoon, the price is still the same. This is due to the fact that the island is rented for the whole weekend.

links to past years
year three
year four


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

This is the only reason my car touches Jersey soil all year.


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

pumped. :beer:


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

only coming if i get to stay with the chupecabra!!!  lol hope i can get outta work


----------



## vwblondiee00 (Jul 8, 2009)

yesyesyesyesyesy

I am in again, SO excited for this!!

Ill bring the sharshmallows


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Shmarsmellows!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwblondiee00 (Jul 8, 2009)

ali is chunk coming again?? i think lys is going to be coming with me, and possibly more this time, but not 100% sure yet, still working it out.

WAHHAOOOOOO


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

I don't see why haha

Btw. My uncle made me a webpage for this!!
ali-fest.com/2011
Still in the works but it is public!


----------



## vwblondiee00 (Jul 8, 2009)

That's awesome. We need to get some pictures up there and stuff, make it look all fancy and appealing to all the people who continuously miss out on this crazy extravaganza of an event.


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

*back again*

Jose(dubhead) +5


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

You has a paypal (just me only, like last year)

Jim


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Got it :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

bump!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Me and 4 budies are thinking about doing this. Is there a time limit on friday where we have to check in?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> Me and 4 budies are thinking about doing this. Is there a time limit on friday where we have to check in?


Were you the one that texted me last night?
I'll answer anyways in case someone else has the same question. No there is no check in time. Most everyone will probably be awake until late


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

chupecabra said:


> Were you the one that texted me last night?
> I'll answer anyways in case someone else has the same question. No there is no check in time. Most everyone will probably be awake until late


Yes, that was me last night.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm most likely down again!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Thisbunnyroars said:


> I'm most likely down again!


:thumbup:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

Ali, you still haven't updated your sig quote :facepalm:


See you in 6 weeks! :beer:


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ali! lol :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

Ali! you've got $ some kizzash in your paypal. Me and the bf Joe wouldn't miss it. I may have two others but they are undecided. i'm working on it though. i'm so excited!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Swink said:


> Ali, you still haven't updated your sig quote :facepalm:
> 
> 
> See you in 6 weeks! :beer:


 What am I supposed to update it to? Lol 
How awesome walt's thing is?



Ericjcrash said:


> Happy Birthday Ali! lol :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


 Thank you Eric!!! :heart:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

scrubs_barbie said:


> Ali! you've got $ some kizzash in your paypal. Me and the bf Joe wouldn't miss it. I may have two others but they are undecided. i'm working on it though. i'm so excited!


 Thank you chicka!! Xoxo


----------



## vwblondiee00 (Jul 8, 2009)

the website looks dope al, did you do it??


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

No. I can't take the credit. My mom and my uncle did it. I changed some of the music and added some pics


----------



## nastyvryo (Oct 17, 2008)

hell yea love this camp ground be there with a big group of people form oc md racing my 87 mk2 golf BIG TURBO VR


----------



## mjkapctool (Apr 1, 2008)

how far is this from waterfest?? deff looks/sounds like a great time :beer::beer:


----------



## prolak (Jun 11, 2011)

payment SENT!!
Brian(prolak) +3
I might be bringing more people so ill send you the money through paypal again once i know how much more people. thanks :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump :beer:

Cut off date for reservations is July first people! Refund date is July 8th!!
Please paypal me your monies 
Thank you to those who have or have talked to me about cash payments. 




mjkapctool said:


> how far is this from waterfest?? deff looks/sounds like a great time :beer::beer:


Campsite is approximately 20 or so mins away from show


----------



## Theinlaw (Jul 15, 2009)

*Ali and Maple lake ROCK!*

Hey Ali just seeing if you are full up yet?
Missed it last year but my schedule should work out for a sat arrival considering we only made the show Sunday last year anyway haha... let me know gotta get Mkiv daisy ready for camping if so (who doesn't love a dubber with a rack)


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Theinlaw said:


> Hey Ali just seeing if you are full up yet?
> Missed it last year but my schedule should work out for a sat arrival considering we only made the show Sunday last year anyway haha... let me know gotta get Mkiv daisy ready for camping if so (who doesn't love a dubber with a rack)


rich!!! yeah, come! i missed you guys last year. how's the kitty???


----------



## nastyvryo (Oct 17, 2008)

:laugh::beer:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Excited to get a cargo basket from Vito that weekend!!!!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Now is the time for you guys to list what you're bringing! As always fire wood, and a grill (or some sort of concoction to put over the fire pit) is needed. Throw up a pic of what your coming in too


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

chupecabra said:


> Now is the time for you guys to list what you're bringing! As always fire wood, and a grill (or some sort of concoction to put over the fire pit) is needed.



I'll bring two packages of firewood




chupecabra said:


> Throw up a pic of what your coming in too



Different hood, top, and wheels now, but this is close


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Payment sent! :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

looks like i have to find a new place for us...maple lake is closed for renovations...... sad sad face   

edit: found a new place, just need everyones okay!

cedar creek (cedarcreeknj.com)
1052 Route 9, Bayville, New Jersey 08721

it is an hour away from the show but super close to the shore!

i have no problem with driving an hour, and im sure none of you do either, but rather than assume, i'd like to be positive!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm game... book it


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Reservations are made at cedar creek!
LISTEN UP!
I was warned twice that it is a family campground. We need to be on good behavior or the po-po will be called and we will be evicted without refund. Alcohol will be tolerated as long as we aren't a disturbance to the other campers.


----------



## dbydog (Oct 17, 2008)

how far is the campground from the show?? i put it in mapquest it say it about an hour away is that correct????


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

chupecabra said:


> cedar creek (cedarcreeknj.com)
> 1052 Route 9, Bayville, New Jersey 08721
> 
> it is an hour away from the show but super close to the shore!


^^^


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

10 days.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I need to book this camp ground.
Paypal?


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

a7xogg said:


> I need to book this camp ground.
> Paypal?


Ppgfreek @ gmail.com


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

*sad face*

unfortunatley i will not be attending the festivities this year i will be judging the show this year and the new site is to far i will be there in spirit "****** eyed one":snowcool: have a great time like always sad face now !


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

dubhead77 said:


> i will be judging the show this year


 Me too. See ya Sunday AM 

Ali, I will still be there. With 2 packs of firewood. As promised. 

Jim


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

dubhead77 said:


> unfortunatley i will not be attending the festivities this year i will be judging the show this year and the new site is to far i will be there in spirit "****** eyed one":snowcool: have a great time like always sad face now !


 Is it just you not coming or all of you guys?


----------



## C-DIDDY (Dec 26, 2002)

vwblondiee00 said:


> ali is chunk coming again?? i think lys is going to be coming with me, and possibly more this time, but not 100% sure yet, still working it out.
> 
> WAHHAOOOOOO


 he sure is!!! :wave: :beer:


----------



## dubhead77 (May 16, 2009)

all of us


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Im not comming out. buddy decided to back out. I know its past the date but refund?


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> Im not comming out. buddy decided to back out. I know its past the date but refund?


 Already pulled the money out. That's why I set a date to back out. I'm really sorry that you can't make it. 

And jose, it really sucks you guys can't stay with us this year


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

chupecabra said:


> Already pulled the money out. That's why I set a date to back out. I'm really sorry that you can't make it.
> 
> And jose, it really sucks you guys can't stay with us this year


 
Yea bro that sucks!


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

See you guys tomorrow !! :thumbup:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

chupecabra said:


> Already pulled the money out. That's why I set a date to back out. I'm really sorry that you can't make it.
> 
> And jose, it really sucks you guys can't stay with us this year


 My buddy backed out at the last minute and a 6 hour drive by myself is not happening...


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

a7xogg said:


> My buddy backed out at the last minute and a 6 hour drive by myself is not happening...


 Sorry to hear that dude. Try to get ahold of AceWaters. He's coming from Virginia too. I'm just not sure where exactly.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Beers by the firelight


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

DaddyOfPayton said:


> Beers by the firelight


 :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Home and showered!! Thanks everyone for an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## liebs816 (Jun 4, 2009)

in for pics :thumbup:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

liebs816 said:


> in for pics :thumbup:












Post more tomorrow


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

chupecabra said:


> Home and showered!! Thanks everyone for an awesome weekend!!!



Did the water smell better than at the campground? :sly:


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

DaddyOfPayton said:


> Did the water smell better than at the campground? :sly:


:laugh:

Nothing like the sewage smell to wake you up in the morning!


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Swink said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Nothing like the sewage smell to wake you up in the morning!


Seriously. At least the water was hot. The water at maple lake smelled fine but never changed from cold!


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

chupecabra said:


> Seriously. At least the water was hot. The water at maple lake smelled fine but never changed from cold!



Yeah, but does anyone actually like the smell of hot ass when they wake up? 


I'd take cold over that any day. :laugh:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

these are all from AceWater's gallery (give credit where credit is due) collin, you take amazing photographs!


----------



## liebs816 (Jun 4, 2009)

awesome pics wish i could have made it.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

You missed a good time Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

So whats the story on Maple Lake this year? WF is approaching quickly!:beer:


----------



## crazychris7390 (Sep 30, 2009)

ill go if ali doesnt :heart::laugh:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

crazychris7390 said:


> ill go if ali doesnt :heart::laugh:


 Her FB status said she was checking out sites (plural)


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

No bueno, Maple Lake is off the table!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Maple Lake is closed, probably forever


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

One month away!! :beer::beer:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Bump for updated links! Edited first post.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

So, not only is someone making stickers, but now buttons are also in the works! Thanks Jvon and Corey!


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Owners are cool there I work around the corner seem like hippies lol stay off Rt 9 as its a horrible road


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

define your self said:


> Owners are cool there I work around the corner seem like hippies lol stay off Rt 9 as its a horrible road


Where, at surf and stream?


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Yes around from surf and stream


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome. The fact that they seem like hippies is comforting hahaha


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## GTI_VR6_98 (Jan 17, 2006)

herps :heart:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

When you all coming down Fri?


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes :laugh::beer:


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

After 2 pm :beer:


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

just fyi there's a cruise starting down the street from you at the home depo corner of 571 and Rt 9 I think @ 8 look for the ocean county g2g thread in regionals


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

I tried posting a reply but was apparently too drunk to do so. 
We were up till the sun was rising  no way we were making a cruise at 8 am!


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Can't wait! Dubs on defrost Saturday, Waterfest before we know it!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Ericjcrash said:


> Can't wait! Dubs on defrost Saturday, Waterfest before we know it!


Paypal waiting


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Same deal as last year kids! 30$ per person PayPal to ppgfreek at gmail dot com!


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

Please remember to send as gift/personal so the fees don't get taken out! (Tyler )


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

chupecabra said:


> Please remember to send as gift/personal so the fees don't get taken out! (Tyler )
> 
> 
> Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


 You should has my $$


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

DaddyOfPayton said:


> You should has my $$


 :thumbup:


Sent by my phaser, set to stun.


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Ermaaggaad! 18 more days to get through!


----------



## 2.slowdubby (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm heading up the cruise to waterfest on Sunday morning meeting at 7 leaving at 7:30 for people who are showing their cars. We are meeting at the Home Depot on rt 9 in toms river. Hope to see everyone there! Hit me up if you have any questions!


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh boy, I might still be up at that point to tell y'all to have good time. :screwy::laugh:opcorn:


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Cedar Creek for 2014*

From the thread on FB:

$40 per person (They raised their price a little so in sorry to say I have to do the same. But it's only to 40$ per person for the weekend.
If you're paying cash that's fine. If you're sending paypal it's to [email protected]. MAKE SURE YOU SEND AS A GIFT so there's no paypal fee!)

Everything is finalized with cedar creek!
I'm SOOOOOOO f**king excited to see everyone again. I look forward to this as soon as it's over!

Address to cedar creek is:
1052 Atlantic City Blvd
Bayville NJ
08721

You will have to sign in at the office with the following information:
Make/model/year/color/plate number and number of people in your car.
We can drive our cars onto the field and unload, and park near the cabins (right at the entrance of the field)


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohemgee 28 days

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chupecabra (Jul 25, 2007)

First post updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Ericjcrash (Jan 28, 2009)

So excite.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

Ericjcrash said:


> So excite.


Yes yes yes


----------

